# HEC Interviews 2014



## Hafsashabbirazam (Sep 13, 2014)

Guys! i got an email saying we have an interview on 23-10-2014.
Is the time the same for everyone? The venue as to where it'd be? 
What will they ask us? How will it be? 
What do we take with us? 

Any informations, please share it here guys!
thankyou!


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Good thing you started a separate thread. The time is from 10.AM so we should be there at that time and I think they'll call us in according to our aggregates. It'll be at HEC in H-9, google it. Take all your documents, everything should be original and no photocopies. Take the original SAT 2 students score report you got in the mail and not the printout. I just have one question. Will we get our final result on Thursday?


----------



## Mursal (Oct 8, 2014)

i guess no. interview is just a formality. i dont know when will they tell us about final result


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Mursal said:


> i guess no. interview is just a formality. i dont know when will they tell us about final result


In the email it does say the interview is for the "final selection".


----------



## Mursal (Oct 8, 2014)

i hope ....


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Mursal said:


> i hope ....


whats your aggregate and top choice btw? And did you do sat 2 or etea/mcat?


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam (Sep 13, 2014)

I gave mcat exam result. I'll have to take that with me right? Printout?


----------



## hudsuf (Jul 6, 2014)

Mursal said:


> i guess no. interview is just a formality. i dont know when will they tell us about final result


I asked the guy from HEC and he said we'll find out by the end of this month hopefully! What are your aggregates guys?


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

hudsuf said:


> I asked the guy from HEC and he said we'll find out by the end of this month hopefully! What are your aggregates guys?


my aggregate is 77.5%.



Hafsashabbirazam said:


> I gave mcat exam result. I'll have to take that with me right? Printout?


Yeah take whatever is an original copy.


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

hudsuf said:


> I asked the guy from HEC and he said we'll find out by the end of this month hopefully! What are your aggregates guys?


85.6 %


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Zarmeen khan said:


> 85.6 %


Top choices?


----------



## shay alee (Oct 18, 2014)

What are your priorities guys?


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

__________ said:


> Top choices?


LMDC ..


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Zarmeen khan said:


> LMDC ..


I don't think you can apply for LMDC through HEC.


----------



## hudsuf (Jul 6, 2014)

Zarmeen khan said:


> __________ said:
> 
> 
> > Top choices?
> ...


HEC is only for government medical colleges. LMDC is a private one.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam (Sep 13, 2014)

Does a anyone know how many people applied in total?


----------



## shay alee (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone have any estimate of how many students apply on foreign sfs? I've heard only a hundred apply...


----------



## Mehar (Oct 24, 2014)

No, about 2,000 applications were received by HEC this year. I asked one of the guys working there. Only the top 100 something get selected for the merit list.


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

shay alee said:


> Does anyone have any estimate of how many students apply on foreign sfs? I've heard only a hundred apply...





Mehar said:


> No, about 2,000 applications were received by HEC this year. I asked one of the guys working there. Only the top 100 something get selected for the merit list.


I personally doubt that. HEC is messed up. On the webiste it clearly says that you need to pass ETEA/MCAT to be eligible. Don't know about MCAT but the passing marks for ETEA is 320. The names of people who got 200-ish were also included in the merit list. All the people who had applied, there names were on the merit list. Why would they reject the other 1500? If the applications of poeple who didn't even pass ETEA/MCAT were accepted, why would anyone else's be rejected? If you asked the guy who was wearing shalwar kameez and was dark coloured, he was one of the biggest retards I have ever encountered. He had a serious attitude issue. He would call serial numbers 30-50 from the lecture hall and when we went outside they'd send us back in, this occured for about 2 or 3 times. There was no co-ordination. At last we had reached serial number 130 for MBBS, he then ran outside calling back serial numbers 120-129, it took him amore than an hour to find all of them. I was there till the end of the BDS interviews and got a chance to talk to Mr Aslam. He told me that all the seats have been filled except GMC and a couple of other one's. He also told me that people do say that they opt for a certain college but some don't pay the fee and then the institution sends their application back to HEC and the seat is declared available once again. The next eligible applicant is then emailed an called, if he doesn't want to go there the next person is contacted.He clearly stated that his process takes till 31st March. He gave me the example of ayub last year. All 8 seats were filled and hec had received everyone's consent. only 6 paid and the remaining 2 were never filled. So if you didn't get into your desired college do not worry you still have a chance keep in touch with HEC, you never know some one may drop out due to multiple reasons (Private college, open merit, didn't like the Pakistani lifestyle anything really)



Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Does a anyone know how many people applied in total?


I think the 140 listed were all who applied.


----------



## Mehar (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh wow that's crazy. I left right after they called me in for the "interview"... You are right, they were really disorganized. I don't know about anything else, but the guy told me there were about 2,000 applications lol maybe he didn't know himself.


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Mehar said:


> Oh wow that's crazy. I left right after they called me in for the "interview"... You are right, they were really disorganized. I don't know about anything else, but the guy told me there were about 2,000 applications lol maybe he didn't know himself.


He was probably a clerk or a peon. Anyways it was their first time interviewing us maybe that's why there were a lot of problems.


----------



## Mehar (Oct 24, 2014)

__________ said:


> He was probably a clerk or a peon. Anyways it was their first time interviewing us maybe that's why there were a lot of problems.


Yea maybe


----------



## shay alee (Oct 18, 2014)

Ohh. But then how will we transfer to our first priority if we are still studying somewhere? And then if we leave our seat won't this process keep on going for an entire year...will we have to pay again? And I think etea has no passing marks you just have to attempt the test. Cz the girl sitting next to me had less than a hundred marks. And I have asked several professors and colleges from kpk they all say there is no fail in etea....


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

shay alee said:


> Ohh. But then how will we transfer to our first priority if we are still studying somewhere? And then if we leave our seat won't this process keep on going for an entire year...will we have to pay again? And I think etea has no passing marks you just have to attempt the test. Cz the girl sitting next to me had less than a hundred marks. And I have asked several professors and colleges from kpk they all say there is no fail in etea....


No he said this usually happens every year till the 31st of March. The fee should be refunded and if the new college is in the same province I don't think it would be too much of an issue. You might be right about no passing marks in etea but acording to the eligibility criteria we had to pass HSSC with atleast 60% marks that is 660/1100 atleast. Again people's names with marks below 660 were also in the merit list.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam (Sep 13, 2014)

When do the classes start? Approximately... When do you think...


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> When do the classes start? Approximately... When do you think...


Classes in KPK start on the 29th of October but there is a high chance of them being postponed because after 4 days, thera are going to be holidays for Muharram. Classes in Punjab usually start mid november I think.


----------



## shay alee (Oct 18, 2014)

I hope they get postponed a few days. And that is so unfair. Students under 60% fsc or equivalent should not be included in the list :/ Heyyy did any of you get your letters from hec yet?


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

shay alee said:


> I hope they get postponed a few days. And that is so unfair. Students under 60% fsc or equivalent should not be included in the list :/ Heyyy did any of you get your letters from hec yet?


Yeah me too, there's no point in calling us on the 29th and then sending us back home for 4 days (Saturday tillTuesday) after only two working days. No letters or e-mails yet. Waiting till Monday/Tuesday.


----------

